# Big Crappie.



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has seen this. I can't find the lasts but believe it's also became the world record. There were test run to be sure that it was a black crappie.

https://www.wired2fish.com/record-f...ck-crappie-might-be-world-record/#118289269_1


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a slab..... its a foundation!!!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes sir. The man had also caught one before that had broke the record but didn't know it. He said that he didn't think about it but it shore tasted good. lol.
I believe that the state had it's final weight at 5 lb. 7.28oz.


----------

